# When the vaccine receives FDA approval, it may then be mandated. Would you take it?



## chic (Jul 18, 2021)

They are now fast tracking this vaccine for FDA approval which would free up governments to mandate it because it would no longer be considered experimental. If that happened, would you take it?


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm fully vaccinated, so doesn't bother me.  I would certainly approve of the mandate.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 18, 2021)

We got our Moderna shots earlier this year.  When this pandemic was reaching epic levels, late last year, we quickly decided that getting vaccinated was a far better option than taking our chances every time we ventured out of the house.  

Those who chose to Not get vaccinated will probably be among those who wind up in hospitals and graveyards, cause chaotic conditions in hospitals, and soaring disruptions to the economy...in which case the governments would have major incentives to initiate strict rules.


----------



## Irwin (Jul 18, 2021)

There's no way the government could mandate it in the U.S. without our country breaking out into a civil war, but other countries might. Businesses could mandate it here, as they have been, such as hospitals and restaurants. That's only going to compound the worker shortage problem, but so would workers getting sick and dying from covid-19 if businesses didn't mandate them to get vaccinated.

So I guess it is as it should be. Establishments have the option to mandate vaccinations among their workers and with the current worker shortage, they can go to work for other businesses that don't have a mandate if they so choose. Personally, I wouldn't go to a hospital or restaurant that didn't have a vaccine mandate. It's not worth the risk. Since I'm vaccinated, I probably wouldn't get too sick or sick at all, even if I got covid-19, but I don't want to get it, and there's no good reason for me to risk it since there are options that don't carry that risk.


----------



## chic (Jul 18, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> I'm fully vaccinated, so doesn't bother me.  I would certainly approve of the mandate.



What a shock! Yes, I can guess how you would feel about a mandate. But I wonder how people from Europe, from Canada, or from Australia would feel if they were forced to submit to a vaccine that does not work and could kill them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 18, 2021)

Too late, I did take it.

IMO it would not be an earthshattering requirement. 

My state already requires children to be vaccinated for diphtheria, tetanus, pertussis, measles, mumps, rubella, poliomyelitis, hepatitis B, varicella, Haemophilus influenzae type b (Hib), and pneumococcal disease.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 18, 2021)

chic said:


> What a shock! Yes, I can guess how you would feel about a mandate. But I wonder how people from Europe, from Canada, or from Australia would feel if they were forced to submit to *a vaccine that does not work and could kill them.*


Well, that would be different, but the vaccines in use in America work, and are safe. Can't speak for those other places


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 18, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Too late, I did take it.
> 
> IMO it would not be an earthshattering requirement.
> 
> My state already requires children to be vaccinated for diphtheria, tetanus, pertussis, measles, mumps, rubella, poliomyelitis, hepatitis B, varicella, Haemophilus influenzae type b (Hib), and pneumococcal disease.



The Tennessee Department of Health will halt all adolescent vaccine outreach – not just for coronavirus, but *all diseases* – amid pressure from Republican state lawmakers, according to an internal report and agency emails obtained by the Tennessean. If the health department must issue any information about vaccines, staff are instructed to strip the agency logo off the documents.

Tennessee abandons vaccine outreach to minors — not just for COVID-19


----------



## OscarW (Jul 18, 2021)

Government mandated vaccinations are a slippery slope to the kind of totalitarian government on display in The Handmaiden’s Tale. I doubt the women living under those conditions believe that the government knows what’s best for them and their bodies. If the U.S. mandates COVID vaccinations, we are a hop, skip and a jump away.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 18, 2021)

Nobody's mandating anything.  Stop with the panic already.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jul 18, 2021)

chic said:


> What a shock! Yes, I can guess how you would feel about a mandate. But I wonder how people from Europe, from Canada, or from Australia would feel if they were forced to submit to *a vaccine that does not work and could kill them.*


Purveyors of vaccine misinformation are killing people.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 18, 2021)

And here is why a mandate may be coming sooner rather than later:

_“This virus is so contagious, this variant is so contagious ... that most people will either get vaccinated or have been previously infected or they will get this delta variant,” Scott Gottlieb warned in an interview on “Face the Nation” on CBS.

“And for most people who get this delta variant, it’s going to be the most serious virus that they get in their lifetime in terms of the risk of putting them in the hospital,” he added._

You can read the entire article here:
Former FDA Chief predicts


----------



## Gaer (Jul 18, 2021)

I don't believe CBS.  No, I would not adhere to a government mandate.

BTW:  Welcome to the Forum, Oscar W!


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2021)

Of course I would, if necessary. But I've been vaccinated already.


----------



## win231 (Jul 22, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> And here is why a mandate may be coming sooner rather than later:
> 
> _“This virus is so contagious, this variant is so contagious ... that most people will either get vaccinated or have been previously infected or they will get this delta variant,” Scott Gottlieb warned in an interview on “Face the Nation” on CBS.
> 
> ...


Yes, and _"Get your flu shot early because this year's flu epidemic is going to be the worst yet."      _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, and _"Get your flu shot early because this year's flu epidemic is going to be the worst yet."     _


When did you ever hear any medical professional actually say that about the flu, Win?

And what does the flu have to do with the Covid vaccine, anyway? This disease is not the flu. As far as I know, people haven't died of the flu by the millions in one season since the Spanish flu epidemic in 1918.  The two diseases aren't really comparable, except to those who for some reason are stubbornly clinging to the fiction that Covid is really not such a big deal. And encouraging the easily led down the garden path to a horrible illness, and in many cases, the likelihood of death.  (I can remember when Covid first started, hearing  claims that it's just a mild illness that will pass in a few months at the most, just pay no attention to it, folks. Masks aren't necessary, they just make you look weak and probably don't make any difference anyway.  The vaccine is more dangerous than the illness.  And it's perfectly OK to assemble in large crowds. Rallies, sports events, large indoor weddings, etc. are safe, all these doctors are lying to you.)

If the government is trying to protect us as much as possible, and keep us alive and healthy, they are "forcing" us to take "poison," and are behaving like a totalitarian regime. The government should just keep its nose out of our desire to kill ourselves and lots of others.

And it's interesting to see that you find this a funny subject.  What is _wrong_ with you?


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 22, 2021)

"And it's interesting to see that you find this a funny subject. What is _wrong_ with you?"  
I haven't seen win231 being funny. He, like me has a different point of view. Again, I see nothing wrong with that. 
I'll say, what I find Ironic (possibly funny) is anyone believing that a government cares about you. Seems to me that governments  like power and more and more control. Now that we are elderly and no longer putting large amounts of tax dollars into govt. coffers, and instead, are draining things like medical resources, it would stand to reason that, in a perfect world, countries would be better off without us old folks. 
 For more than  a year +, there has yet been a definitive answer to this virus. Lies and half truths have been told from all sides of the political spectrum.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 22, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Now that we are elderly and no longer putting large amounts of tax dollars into govt. coffers, and instead, are draining things like medical resources, it would stand to reason that, in a perfect world, countries would be better off without us old



Unfortunately, it seems that the vast majority of those now getting this virus are those who are in their "prime" working years, AND have Not gotten vaccinated.  Months ago, this virus took its toll on the elderly...mostly in senior care facilities....and now those we need to help sustain the economy are the one's suffering the most.


----------



## win231 (Jul 22, 2021)

Sunny said:


> When did you ever hear any medical professional actually say that about the flu, Win?
> 
> And what does the flu have to do with the Covid vaccine, anyway? This disease is not the flu. As far as I know, people haven't died of the flu by the millions in one season since the Spanish flu epidemic in 1918.  The two diseases aren't really comparable, except to those who for some reason are stubbornly clinging to the fiction that Covid is really not such a big deal. And encouraging the easily led down the garden path to a horrible illness, and in many cases, the likelihood of death.  (I can remember when Covid first started, hearing  claims that it's just a mild illness that will pass in a few months at the most, just pay no attention to it, folks. Masks aren't necessary, they just make you look weak and probably don't make any difference anyway.  The vaccine is more dangerous than the illness.  And it's perfectly OK to assemble in large crowds. Rallies, sports events, large indoor weddings, etc. are safe, all these doctors are lying to you.)
> 
> ...


During several past flu "Epidemics," dramatic TV ads showing crowded ER waiting rooms, doctors have said "This year's flu season is the worst yet, so get your flu shot."  They haven't advertised the flu shot much in the past few years; people have wised up & the ads aren't working.
I don't really find Covid a "Funny" subject.  I find you much more amusing.
What is wrong with me?  Perhaps I'm not as "Educated" as you are.  What is wrong with you being a programmed robot?


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jul 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> During several past flu "Epidemics," dramatic TV ads showing crowded ER waiting rooms, doctors have said "This year's flu season is the worst yet, so get your flu shot."  They haven't advertised the flu shot much in the past few years; people have wised up & the ads aren't working.
> I don't really find Covid a "Funny" subject.  I find you much more amusing.
> What is wrong with me?  What is wrong with you being a programmed robot?


Win,

Who was sponsoring these commercials?


----------



## win231 (Jul 22, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> Win,
> 
> Who was sponsoring these commercials?


They didn't say, but they're probably sponsored by everyone who profits.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jul 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> They didn't say, but they're probably sponsored by everyone who profits.


Thank you.

I was curious because I've not seen tv ads  for getting flu shots.   Of course I haven't had broadcast tv for nearly 12 years.  One of the area grocery stores with a pharmacy really goes crazy with gas savings and print ads, so it must be quite the revenue generator.


----------



## win231 (Jul 22, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I was curious because I've not seen tv ads  for getting flu shots.   Of course I haven't had broadcast tv for nearly 12 years.  One of the area grocery stores with a pharmacy really goes crazy with gas savings and print ads, so it must be quite the revenue generator.


I haven't seen a flu shot ad in the past 2 years.  Now, they're advertising the Gardasil vaccine for 10-12 year olds & the Meningitis vaccine.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 22, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Now that we are elderly and no longer putting large amounts of tax dollars into govt. coffers, and instead, are draining things like medical resources, it would stand to reason that, in a perfect world, countries would be better off without us old folks.


But we, the old folks, were given the vax first! It saved untold lives.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 22, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I'll say, what I find Ironic (possibly funny) is anyone believing that a government cares about you.


Reminds me what President Reagan said:


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> But we, the old folks, were given the vax first! It saved untold lives.


You got that right @RadishRose .  We are very fortunate.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, and _"Get your flu shot early because this year's flu epidemic is going to be the worst yet."     _


1. That flu shot ad was quoted by you, Win.

2.  If you don't find Covid a funny subject (I'm glad to hear it), why the hysterically laughing emoticon?  Sure looks like you find something hilarious about all this.


----------



## win231 (Jul 22, 2021)

Sunny said:


> 1. That flu shot ad was quoted by you, Win.
> 
> 2.  If you don't find Covid a funny subject (I'm glad to hear it), why the hysterically laughing emoticon?  Sure looks like you find something hilarious about all this.


Using fear to advertise vaccines is sometimes amusing.
But you're _always _amusing & I sincerely thank you.
Laughter is the best medicine.  It even works on the.....uneducated.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2021)

Win, you seem to be awfully sensitive about your apparent lack of education, which you keep referring to. Just for the record, I have never said you were lacking in education; how could I know anything about that?  I can't see why you are taking a plain, obvious, easily tested fact as a personal insult. 

What I was referring to, and ALL I was referring to is the fact that many studies of the demographics about this disease all point to the same fact. You may not like it, but all the indications show the same correlation between education and getting the vaccine.  Interestingly, the important fact is overwhelmingly education, more important than race, religion, age, or a whole bunch of other things. Probably there is an economic element, as generally, the least educated people are the poorest. But it's not because they can't afford the vaccine, as it's free. In fact, people are being begged to get the vaccine if they haven't yet, especially with that Delta variant out there.

There are many web sites dealing with this. Here is one of them.

https://news.usc.edu/182848/education-covid-19-vaccine-safety-risks-usc-study/


----------



## Irwin (Jul 22, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Win, you seem to be awfully sensitive about your apparent lack of education, which you keep referring to. Just for the record, I have never said you were lacking in education; how could I know anything about that?  I can't see why you are taking a plain, obvious, easily tested fact as a personal insult.
> 
> What I was referring to, and ALL I was referring to is the fact that many studies of the demographics about this disease all point to the same fact. You may not like it, but all the indications show the same correlation between education and getting the vaccine.  Interestingly, the important fact is overwhelmingly education, more important than race, religion, age, or a whole bunch of other things. Probably there is an economic element, as generally, the least educated people are the poorest. But it's not because they can't afford the vaccine, as it's free. In fact, people are being begged to get the vaccine if they haven't yet, especially with that Delta variant out there.
> 
> ...


There was a story in the news this evening about people being given a $100 Walmart gift card if they got the vaccine, and people were going for it. I don't know who was paying for it. Maybe Walmart since they don't want to lose customers to covid.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 22, 2021)

OscarW said:


> Government mandated vaccinations are a slippery slope to the kind of totalitarian government on display in The Handmaiden’s Tale. I doubt the women living under those conditions believe that the government knows what’s best for them and their bodies. If the U.S. mandates COVID vaccinations, we are a hop, skip and a jump away.


Which reminds me that Oscar Wilde was imprisoned for his homosexual lifestyle, which in itself is govt. ordering a person not to engage in certain acts, a shame.


----------



## win231 (Jul 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> There was a story in the news this evening about people being given a $100 Walmart gift card if they got the vaccine, and people were going for it. I don't know who was paying for it. Maybe Walmart since they don't want to lose customers to covid.


Most likely, the ones who profit from the vaccine are paying for it.  It's an investment - Much like drug companies paying for doctors' continuing education.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 23, 2021)

*Mandated Covid 19 Vaccine in the USA = A Civil War.*
Remember gun sales have been up in the last few years.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2021)

Sunny said:


> 1. That flu shot ad was quoted by you, Win.
> 
> 2.  If you don't find Covid a funny subject (I'm glad to hear it), why the hysterically laughing emoticon?  Sure looks like you find something hilarious about all this.


Actually, you hear pretty much those exact words from some local news anchor every flu season "...expected to be the worst flu season yet..." and then they tell you where you can get your flu shot for little to no cost.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> There's no way the government could mandate it in the U.S. without our country breaking out into a civil war, but other countries might. Businesses could mandate it here, as they have been, such as hospitals and restaurants. That's only going to compound the worker shortage problem, but so would workers getting sick and dying from covid-19 if businesses didn't mandate them to get vaccinated.
> 
> So I guess it is as it should be. Establishments have the option to mandate vaccinations among their workers and with the current worker shortage, they can go to work for other businesses that don't have a mandate if they so choose. Personally, I wouldn't go to a hospital or restaurant that didn't have a vaccine mandate. It's not worth the risk. Since I'm vaccinated, I probably wouldn't get too sick or sick at all, even if I got covid-19, but I don't want to get it, and there's no good reason for me to risk it since there are options that don't carry that risk.


I think Congress can pass such a mandate, and I think it can even be an executive order IF it can qualify as a matter of National Security.
I'm not positive about that, but I think so. And if so, I wonder if the people would have the right to take it to the Supreme Court?


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 23, 2021)

Mandated?  That would fire things up and I think it would result both in a quick trip to the supreme court and a good bit of defiant rebellion.  With all that's going on, pulling such a stunt might be political suicide.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Mandated?  That would fire things up and I think it would result both in a quick trip to the supreme court and *a good bit of defiant rebellion*.  With all that's going on, pulling such a stunt might be *political suicide*.


What d'ya wanna bet the jails fill up if that happens?

No 'might be' about it, it definitely would be.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 23, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> What d'ya wanna bet the jails fill up if that happens?
> 
> No 'might be' about it, it definitely would be.


Most likely political suicide too.


----------



## Irwin (Jul 23, 2021)

Here's another anti-vaxxer who caught covid-19 and is now seriously ill in the hospital. 
https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/talk-radio-host-covid-regrets-vaccine-hesitancy-79015227

He should send out thank you notes to all of us who are paying his medical bills.


----------



## Irwin (Jul 23, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I think Congress can pass such a mandate, and I think it can even be an executive order IF it can qualify as a matter of National Security.
> I'm not positive about that, but I think so. And if so, I wonder if the people would have the right to take it to the Supreme Court?


They'd need all Democrats and 10 Republicans to vote for it in order to pass in the Senate. That's about as likely as Israel building Roman style government buildings.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> They'd need all Democrats and 10 Republicans to vote for it in order to pass in the Senate. That's about as likely as Israel building Roman style government buildings.


That's right. I forgot about who's in the seats. 

So, the administration would have to try an executive order. No approval from Congress required, and Congress couldn't overturn it, _but_ they could pass legislation to make it difficult to impossible, like simply not funding it, not forming a committee or agency to implement the program and oversee it....that sort of thing.


----------



## win231 (Jul 23, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Actually, you hear pretty much those exact words from some local news anchor every flu season "...expected to be the worst flu season yet..." and then they tell you where you can get your flu shot for little to no cost.


LOL - and they think we'll forget that tired, old line even though they've used it many times before.
Which flu season is really the "Worst?"  They can't all be the worst.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2021)

win231 said:


> LOL - and they think we'll forget that tired, old line even though they've used it many times before.
> Which flu season is really the "Worst?"  They can't all be the worst.


I'm sicker from hearing it than I've ever been with a flu.
In fact, I haven't caught a flu since the 90s. I missed 3 days of work.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 23, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I think Congress can pass such a mandate, and I think it can even be an executive order IF it can qualify as a matter of National Security.
> I'm not positive about that, but I think so. And if so, I wonder if the people would have the right to take it to the Supreme Court?


Congress of course could enact such legislation but expect court challenges to it's Constitutionality. An EO really has no force of law outside the Executive branch. Any legal issue can be presented to the SC, whether it is accepted by bypassing other courts, on say an Emergency application, or Certiorari, etc.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2021)

From Fareed Zakaria's op-ed column in today's Washington Post:

Here are some things that you are forced to do in the United States: go to school, pay taxes, register for the draft (if you are male), serve on a jury. There are also many things that you are not allowed to do that might be mistakenly seen as involving no one else: You may not buy or sell controlled substances, litter on public streets, make loud noise after certain hours, and so on. If you drive a car, you are required to get a license, buy insurance, wear a seat belt, obey street signs and speed limits, have the car inspected and limit alcohol intake before driving. If you want your children to go to a public school in the United States, *they must be vaccinated. *These are all mandates because seemingly private actions actually impose public costs. You should not have the right to spread disease and occupy a precious hospital bed.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 23, 2021)

Sunny said:


> From Fareed Zakaria's op-ed column in today's Washington Post:
> 
> Here are some things that you are forced to do in the United States: go to school, pay taxes, register for the draft (if you are male), serve on a jury. There are also many things that you are not allowed to do that might be mistakenly seen as involving no one else: You may not buy or sell controlled substances, litter on public streets, make loud noise after certain hours, and so on. If you drive a car, you are required to get a license, buy insurance, wear a seat belt, obey street signs and speed limits, have the car inspected and limit alcohol intake before driving. If you want your children to go to a public school in the United States, *they must be vaccinated. *These are all mandates because seemingly private actions actually impose public costs. You should not have the right to spread disease and occupy a precious hospital bed.


Link please.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2021)

Sunny said:


> From Fareed Zakaria's op-ed column in today's Washington Post:
> 
> Here are some things that you are forced to do in the United States: go to school, pay taxes, register for the draft (if you are male), serve on a jury. There are also many things that you are not allowed to do that might be mistakenly seen as involving no one else: You may not buy or sell controlled substances, litter on public streets, make loud noise after certain hours, and so on. If you drive a car, you are required to get a license, buy insurance, wear a seat belt, obey street signs and speed limits, have the car inspected and limit alcohol intake before driving. If you want your children to go to a public school in the United States, *they must be vaccinated. *These are all mandates because seemingly private actions actually impose public costs. *You should not have the right to spread disease* and occupy a precious hospital bed.


We don't have the right to spread disease _criminally_. You will be criminally charged for spitting on a person, having sex with someone without informing them if you have an STD, willfully putting bio-contaminates in people's food or water, willfully exposing someone to a disease. That's why you're supposed to stay home from work when you're sick. 

Employers don't like it when people call in sick, and they used to dock people's pay or even fire them for staying home with an illness, but now _they_ can be criminally charged for that. Now they have to pay sick days and can't fire or demote you for taking time off while you're sick.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Link please.



Here's the link: https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...vaccine-sentiment-in-the-us-is-unprecedented/

Not sure if they will let you see it unless you subscribe.  That's why I copied and pasted.


----------

